# Father Christmas - what do you tell your littlies??



## everhopeful

Hiya

I am fuming inside actually, but so that I can remain calm on the subject, I will firstly tell you of my childhood beliefs on the Father Christmas issue!

On Christmas Eve, me and my little sister would put our sacks out, hoping that FC might just come while we're asleep!
And on waking and finding each of our sacks filled to brimming with presents, it was as much of a surprise to my parents as it was me, of what "he'd" brought. It was all part of the magic.
Found out today that my MIL has explained to _*MY*_ dd, that father christmas only brings one present.  And all the others are bought by mummy and daddy  

OMG!!!

I've just rang to explain about my childhood memories and how I'd love our children to have the same belief, and she argued the point over and over!
She said that she'd told her kids that FC will only bring one present, and that's only if you're good. Yes I tell my dd that FC only comes if she's good, but the way I look at it, is there's no massive incentive to stay good for FC, if you think he's only bringing you one thing anyway, and you'll still get tons from your parents!
I said to her, that if we (as children) had known that mum & dad went to the shops, bought and wrapped the pressies, and then filled the sack on xmas eve, that would've slightly killed the magic for me. Where's the excitement??!

I've never asked anyone else what they thought happened on christmas eve, I guess I always assumed it was the same/similar to the way we believed.
My hubbie doesnt have any memories of believing or not.... which to me proves he didn't believe in FC at all, or at least for not very long.

Christmas has always been a magical time for me as a child and even as an adult.
I've come off the phone, feeling proud that I stood my ground on this one (of which MIL says she wont mention to dd again), but feeling maybe that I "believed" wrongly, and I shouldnt pass on my "beliefs" to my children.

 Obviously I want my dd and future children to "believe" for as long as poss and keep that tingly feeling of anticipation and excitement alive, on Christmas morning!

Am I so wrong??

Please let me know your stories.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Hun,

You are so right. Keep the magic alive. I too belive that FC came with all the pressys.

PBMx


----------



## everhopeful

Thank you sooooo much PBM!

 I was starting to wonder!

I'd never heard a story like MIL's! I now understand why my dh has never understood the importance of father chrimble!!

And boy! Don't we all wish he was real?!!!   If only someone out there could spare me the shopping trips! And the worry of where to hide everything!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

keep the magic alive as long as you can - children grow up so quickly these days, maybe if you take your little one to see a Father Christmas etc s/he will be convinced.  I was a believer until quite late on.  My friend's DD said to her that some children at school (aged 10) told her that Santa didn't exist she said it couldn't be true as her mummy couldn't possibly get her all those presents. 

MIL's can be so annoying glad I don't have one!!
L x


----------



## saphy75

OMG !! MIL's can be such pains in the   at times, you are so right hun i belived all my prezzies came from santa and if you watch the xmas films thats what the kids all believe, so it is your MIL who has strange beliefs. i think if i were you i would be asking her to keep all her beliefs to herself unless she knows that you agree   i say keep the magic alive as long as you can  

pam xx


----------



## sanita

I also believed Santa bought all the presents.  I believed until I was about 9.  I nagged and nagged my grandad to tell me if Santa was real as some kids at school told me that your mum and dad bought the presents really.  I was gutted when my Grandad said he wasn't real.  I really wanted to hear that he was.

Our two children are so excited about Christmas already.  We have had a few hairy moments when discussing Santa as their Foster Carers obviously told them a slightly different story to us and our very switched on 6 year old dd has picked up on these differences and subjected me to quite an interrogation.  I think I have just about got away with it and for now Santa is very real to them.  Of all the things you think of to ask the FCs about, I never dreamed to ask them what Santa story the children believed in.  

Sanita


----------



## magenta

In our house, santa fills the stockings that we hang up at the end of our beds or beside the tree (when she is older stocking will move up to her bedroom so that she can wake up and open presents without having to leave her room (thus allowing mummy and daddy 5 minutes lie-in).  So everything from santa is in your stocking.  We only have small/medium stockings so it is very much like when I was little and we all get an apple, orange, chocolate coins, a sugar mouse and a new toothbrush.  Also wee things like a new toy car, a game, a soft toys (santa will be bringing Iggle Piggle to Bubbles this year).  Santa has also been known to leave a note in your stocking saying where to find a present he couldn't fit inside it...like a big teddy or scooter.

However main present still comes from mummy and daddy and then other presents come from whomever sent them...and we write to say thank you (boxing day activity).

Our tradition is also that you only open santa stockings before going to church (and sometimes mummy and daddy presents if there is enough time) and you can open all the other presents after church when we are all together as a family.  (This one stems from my family and allowed my mum to keep a note of who gave what to whom for thank you letters!)

We will be 'keeping the dream alive' for as long as we can.
Magenta x


----------



## Dame Edna

Hi Everhopeful 

I am 100% with you on this one. My Mum and Dad really went to town for Christmas and my brother and I both believing in Father Christmas made it all the more special. ALL our presents were from Father Christmas but we still said thank you to my 'mum and dad' at the end of the day?!! We never questioned that!

The tradition in our family that we went to Church on Christmas eve. Then on Christmas day morning my brother and I used to wake my mum and dad up at some unGodly hour and beg them to take us downstairs to see if '_He has been yet'_ . My dad would open the living room door ajar slightly and peer in and then announce to us that _'he's been!!'_ . All the presents would be separated into what was mine and what was my brother's and we would open them and then stuff ourselves with chocolates etc and struggle to eat the Christmas dinner!!

I can't wait to keep the magic going that Father Christmas brings the presents with my child/children (when placed!).

I remember my mum asking my brother and I if we had heard Santa's bells on the sleigh last night when we were having Christmas dinner and my bro said he had and heard them! I turned around and said 'X always hears the bells but I never hear them' ............. spot the 'honest' child!

One thing I did hear of that those with little ones might want to try is my friend's mum and dad used to sprinkle glitter up the stairs and that was the magic trail that Father Christmas left behind as he climbed the stairs! I might try that one .... 

Enjoy your Christmas with your little ones Ever and do it 'YOUR' way!

Dame Edna x


----------



## everhopeful

Thank you so much everyone for your replies!

What a relief that I am pretty normal after all !!! 

Father Christmas is planning to visit this home for many years to come, and if anyone dares to jeopardise my family's magic, will get a reindeer's kick up the ****!!! 

Ooh, I;m getting all excited now just thinking of xmas!


----------



## *Kim*

Just wanted to add Joe believes Father Christmas comes to our house. He leaves a carrot, mince pie, Glass of milk, bowl of water and some chocolate out along with a note to FC.
Last year my neice sneaked round just after Joe went to bed and tinkled some bells outside so Joe quickly went off to sleep.
Christmas is magical for children and we intend to keep it that way for as long as possible.

Love kImx x x


----------



## keemjay

magenta...are you sure we're not my long-lost sister or something?? your story was an EXACT replica of what happened in our family home when i was a child  

kj x


----------



## LB

hi ladies

Santy comes to my house every year and leaves lots of presents for me and dh and our doggy Ruby, we have told Bubs that yes it probably does help to be a good boy but Santy will definitely be bringing presents for him too!

who else could eat mince pies, christmas cake and drink the whisky -  and look after Rudolph and all his pals?

LB
X


----------



## kitten1

Father Christmas ALWAYS came to our house when we were kiddies. I remember one year getting all upset cos my dad had lit the fire one xmas eve and I got all upset thinking FC was gona burn his bum!!       (best thing was, we didnt even have a 'real' fire!! It was a gas one which FC couldn't have come through anyway!!)    

My sisters and I always had a pillow case at the end of our beds. They would get filled to bursting by FC and then we would have a big 'main' pressie off Mum n Dad n FC.

Our wee man is gona believe in FC for as long as I can get away with it. And, I might even keep it going after he knows the truth!!    But, that would be more for me than him!!


----------



## maj79

Sorry to gate crash, and I know I dont have any LO's but I have to say you have to keep the magic alive as long as possible! I am 28 now and I am just as bad, if not worse the some of the kids I know  
There is enough time, as adults, to deal with the normal, hum drum everyday practicality of life. But christmas is a different time of year all together. I had a sack which as filld at the end of my bed each year and remember how excited I would be waking up every half an hour just to see if He had been. You stick to what you want to do and your LO's will have a fantastic time x


----------



## superal

What a horrible MIL!!

You keep the magic going for as long as you can!!

I hated telling DS when he was 11, yes 11!! the "truth" but I didn't want him laughed at at big school, he is now 14, still puts his stocking out at the end of his bed, puts his sack out side his door just like DD does, he says its the magic of it all and the excitement and does not want to spoil it for DD.  I'm so proud of him!!

DD has started her list already, she wants the new baby Annabell, DH is a typical scrooge and pulled his face at the fact this doll is around £35 - £40, I'm not sure if its because of that or all the other things she wants as well!

Keep telling your DD your events of Christmas and she will be come all wrapped up in the magic of it all and she will forget what your sill MIL has said.

Christmas is for children, know matter if they are big or small & we are all kids at heart aren't we! 

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## sjm78

I agree with you all keep the magic alive.When me and my sisters were kids mum would say she was going downstairs to check if fc had been say it was early and he was on his way better go back to bed.We must of been trusting kids because we did just that.Then when hed been she would go down and as soon as the christmas record went on we would run down the stairs knowing hed been.I was a mischievous child and at age 3 asked howcome fc gave me all these presents and mum and dad gave me nothing.The next year there was 1 present from mum and dad the rest from fc.Keep the kids believing as long as you can christmas is magical.


----------



## bib

Aww, what a shame   it is so lovely to keep it magical.....i also find it quite good in the old bribery stakes too   I know, it's naughty  

Molly knows that Father Christmas brings all her pressies, but that Mummy and Daddy have to give him some money for them.  I know that might take the sheen off of it a bit, but she overheard me having a converstion with my SIL saying we wouldn't be able to get a certain pressie because it was too expensive.  Honestly, our daughter's hearing is like nothing else on earth  

But the magic is still there.  FC like to have a glass of Port and a cherry bakewell when he comes to our house.  We leave a carrot and some water for Rudolph and we sprinkle oats and glitter outside so fc and Rudy can find their way to our house.

Pete even puts his fire boots on and makes footprints with icing sugar on the floor in the living room.......it is a wooden floor so not too much agro to clean up thank goodness.  

i just think that for all sorts of reasons, kids grow up to quickly and loose their innocence so soon that if you can hold on to a bit of magic that's great.

Love

Bib xxxx


----------



## superal

Bib - SNAP!!!

I tell my 2 even though DS is old enough to understand about father Christmas, that we to have to send money to father Christmas, I thought it was just me who did that!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## bib

You are not alone hun  

The problem is, although Molly would never dare have a wobbly because she didn't get something, I think it helps for them to know how hard Mummy and Daddy have to work for her to have nice things.....we have always gone on this concept and it does seem to make a difference.

Not that she is without anything   Quite the opposite....i need to be ruthless before chirstmas this year.....I don't have any more room to put anything   

Love

Jo xxxx


----------



## Suzie

does father christmas not exist then  ohhhh  

I love christmas and still believe there is FC out there somewhere  

Sorry your MIL felt the need to do what she did! 

I love christmas and no harm in the children believing for as long as possible 

xx


----------



## cindyp

How mean of your MIL.  I believe they are not children for long and you have to try and keep that magic and innocence going for as long as you can.  Although we freaked out our DS by saying that FC would come into his room and leave a big sack of presents (like he used to for us).  He didn't like the idea of a strange man coming into his room and we had to promise to write FC a special letter asking to leave DS's presents in the living room.  That said he still loved the idea of FC and we left mince pies and a glass of sherry outside the back door for FC and carrots and water for the reindeers.  He was so excited the next morning to find the pie crumbs and footsteps in the snow in the garden (funny how FC has size 9 feet like DH  ).

Mind you I can tell he's getting older as he wants everything he sees on the Nick Jr adverts and says that he will need help writing his Xmas list to FC this year    I'm really looking forward to DD's first Xmas with us.

Cindy


----------

